# HVAC Control lighting, help



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

I took my radio out to install a stereo system a few weeks ago, and every since then, the lighting for the HVAC controls has not worked. I took it back out today, and all the wires were fine, and the bulbs appeared to be fine as well as far as i could tell. On the bulbs is a thin coat of blue plastic, that i didnt want to take off because im not sure of its there to keep the heat down or to dim the light. Should i take the blue plastic off. Or could there be something else causing the lights not to work. My HVAC controls work fine, and all the other lights work fine as well. Any help is appreciated. I do plan on putting the all white Nis-Naks in at some time, so if i dont fix it, i guess putting the Nis-Naks in will be fine. Thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Check your fuses, and check that the wires complete their circuit. Any loose wire will screw it up. Those wirea are really frail back there.

Seth


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah the left bulb in mine went out but when i pulled the panel out and took the bulb out it turned back on. dont know what you could do. but dont take that blue cover off the bulb. the blue is what makes them glow bright white. i took mine off and now it is a dull yellow. blah!


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I installed a new system with dimmer controls on it, sometimes when I turn my lights on half the hvac doesn't light up, other times everything is fine. It is weird.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hit it REAL hard, LOL. I do that to my auto shifter lights.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

DisbeSE-R said:


> *I took my radio out to install a stereo system a few weeks ago, and every since then, the lighting for the HVAC controls has not worked. I took it back out today, and all the wires were fine, and the bulbs appeared to be fine as well as far as i could tell. On the bulbs is a thin coat of blue plastic, that i didnt want to take off because im not sure of its there to keep the heat down or to dim the light. Should i take the blue plastic off. Or could there be something else causing the lights not to work. My HVAC controls work fine, and all the other lights work fine as well. Any help is appreciated. I do plan on putting the all white Nis-Naks in at some time, so if i dont fix it, i guess putting the Nis-Naks in will be fine. Thanks *


Okay, the wires that run to your bulbs should be blue, follow them up to the harness right behind the HVAC console. Make sure that is plugged in all the way. 

I made the mistake of taking the blue plastic "condom" and they became as Ga16toSr20 said, dull yellow. I replaced my stock 74 bulbs with plasma blue 194 bulbs. I will be doing a write up soon. Only negative thing is that at night you cant see the white part the temperature setting, it lights up blue. 

Nis Knacks is out of business but you could do what i did and get white vinyl overlays and install blue lights.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*.*

I was thinking of getting those vinyl overlays, and putting some different bulbs in there, did your turn out good? I never seen pics of that so ive been kind of iffy on buying them. Anyway you could post some daytime, and nighttime pics of yours. Thanks. Or E Mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I most certainly will.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have pics of my importintelligence vinyl overlays on this page:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/current.html


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*Light*

Do they light up pretty well at night? Close to the Nis Naks? Or just somewhat? Or decent?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you're referring to my pics, they're just vinly overlays. I got stock bulbs in, so at night it looks normal. I don't really like indiglo b/c I think it's too distracting (unless it's reverse indiglo, which doesn't apply to the HVAC).


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*Cool*

Good deal, i didnt want my HVAC controls lighting up like the 4th of July, would be too distracting. Plus im a little night blind, so really bright HVAC cintrols at night may make my driving woirse. (Sorry for the bad typeing, pretty fucked up at the moment.)


----------

